# Atlanta Motor Speedway Roll call....



## specialk (Feb 22, 2016)

going to sundays race only......would like to go Saturday but I got a big season ending rabbit hunt planned....I HATE this new schedule!.......looks like no falling weather though...maybe a little chilly.....

who all's going?


----------



## riprap (Feb 22, 2016)

I'd like to go, I just don't know anybody personally that is interested in Nascar enough to go. The only people I know that have went in the past years are construction guys who get tickets given to them by their suppliers. 

For hard core Nascar fans, Fox has made it more appealing to go to the track. That commercial fest yesterday was horrible. I bet if you Tivo the race you could have gotten maybe 30 minutes of racing action. They missed all the cautions.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Feb 22, 2016)

Ill be in the infield, but just because i got the tickets free...


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 22, 2016)

i wont be able to make it.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 22, 2016)

I needed a laugh....


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 22, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I needed a laugh....


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 22, 2016)

My son and I are going to Sunday only.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Feb 22, 2016)

Taking the family sat. I really like the trucks and bush races. I don't like all the changes Brian France has made but I will always be a fan I guess. Not sure about sunday I might go if some things work out right will see what happens. Real racing starts this wkend. PS there is a reason that guy in the 20 car drives a yellow car with a yellow suit. He earned it. lol


----------



## specialk (Feb 22, 2016)

riprap said:


> I'd like to go, I just don't know anybody personally that is interested in Nascar enough to go. The only people I know that have went in the past years are construction guys who get tickets given to them by their suppliers.
> 
> For hard core Nascar fans, Fox has made it more appealing to go to the track. That commercial fest yesterday was horrible. I bet if you Tivo the race you could have gotten maybe 30 minutes of racing action. They missed all the cautions.



a simple yes or no would have been fine


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 22, 2016)

Headed to the club for a rabbit /hog hunt myself. I live 45 min. away just hate to fight traffic getting out of there so no I won't be there. Should be home in time to watch on the tv picture show


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 22, 2016)

Count me in.


----------



## specialk (Feb 22, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Headed to the club for a rabbit /hog hunt myself. I live 45 min. away just hate to fight traffic getting out of there so no I won't be there. Should be home in time to watch on the tv picture show



if you go straight to your car and try and leave then you will sit....we break out the grill and have a drink for 2 hours.....I can leave then and be home in 45 minutes as well, but I take the gravel road home though

good luck on the hunt, looks like perfect weather!!


----------



## bigdaddyga (Feb 23, 2016)

My 10 year old has become a huge fan over the past year for some reason. It's not because of me. He was dying to go to the Atlanta race. He doesn't ask for much and I could see in his eyes how much it would mean to him so I couldn't tell him no. We will be there Sunday for his first race ever! Champions section 248 at the Start/Finish line. Hope it's a good'un!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2016)

bigdaddyga said:


> My 10 year old has become a huge fan over the past year for some reason. It's not because of me. He was dying to go to the Atlanta race. He doesn't ask for much and I could see in his eyes how much it would mean to him so I couldn't tell him no. We will be there Sunday for his first race ever! Champions section 248 at the Start/Finish line. Hope it's a good'un!!


----------



## specialk (Feb 23, 2016)

bigdaddyga said:


> My 10 year old has become a huge fan over the past year for some reason.



easy, it's the greatest sport on earth

we're in 243 up in the rafters......bring ear protection, I like using my shooting ear muffs.....a seat cushion is nice, sunglasses too....


----------



## ranger1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

My wife and I will be there Sunday morning.


----------



## RacinNut (Feb 24, 2016)

Getting my scanner battery charged right now, going Sat for sure, I like double headers, not sure bout Sun. yet, bout to get too old to cut the mustard for 2 days.
I like Trucks and xfinity racing bout as good as Cup.
So far the weather looks good


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2016)

Hope it don't rain on yall. Had to go there back in the sixties 3 times to see a race.


----------



## specialk (Feb 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Hope it don't rain on yall. Had to go there back in the sixties 3 times to see a race.



weather is so unpredictable here in GA in February it's ridiculous.....they tried to have the super bowl here one year and we had freezing rain that shut down the city.....nfl never came back.......this weekend though looks perfect for racing..... both Saturday and sunday.....


----------



## riprap (Feb 25, 2016)

40 racing slots...39 teams...


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Feb 26, 2016)

About to go pick jr up and head up there and mess around some. Should be some great racing.


----------



## riprap (Feb 26, 2016)

Kyle Busch pole then has it taken away. It will be fun watching him pass the field. No warnings like some get...


----------



## twtabb (Feb 26, 2016)

If you see Barney Fife car there it's my brothers.
I think He has a guy than looks like Barney in uniform standing with the car


----------



## RacinNut (Feb 27, 2016)

Beautiful day at the racetrack, Go John Hunter Nemcheck #8, what a truck race, and go kyle Busch #18, might try for a triple tomorrow.


----------



## specialk (Feb 28, 2016)

RacinNut said:


> Beautiful day at the racetrack, Go John Hunter Nemcheck #8, what a truck race, and go kyle Busch #18, might try for a triple tomorrow.



wonderful day for sure.....sunday will be better.....


----------



## specialk (Feb 28, 2016)

twtabb said:


> If you see Barney Fife car there it's my brothers.
> I think He has a guy than looks like Barney in uniform standing with the car



Found him!!


----------



## jcountry (Feb 28, 2016)

How does the attendance look?

I remember when both the spring and fall races were totally full.  

I hear that the track folks are real worried about NASCAR pulling the plug on ATL altogether.


----------



## specialk (Feb 28, 2016)

Hadnt made it to the stands....parking and exhibits look good.....nice day....


----------



## jcountry (Feb 28, 2016)

specialk said:


> Hadnt made it to the stands....parking and exhibits look good.....nice day....




I'm glad the weather turned out good.

Seems like the spring race is bad about getting rained (or snowed) out.   I thought the night race was cool.

Wish NASCAR would make up their minds and stop switching stuff around so much.


----------



## specialk (Feb 28, 2016)

jcountry said:


> I'm glad the weather turned out good.
> 
> Seems like the spring race is bad about getting rained (or snowed) out.   I thought the night race was cool.
> 
> Wish NASCAR would make up their minds and stop switching stuff around so much.



Im here by myself....only the drivers and crews showed up...and they brought their own beer...its gonna be a great day!!


----------



## riprap (Feb 28, 2016)

specialk said:


> Im here by myself....only the drivers and crews showed up...and they brought their own beer...its gonna be a great day!!



Looks like you've got a few friends. Looks more like a GT game.


----------



## specialk (Feb 28, 2016)

riprap said:


> Looks like you've got a few friends. Looks more like a GT game.



Never been to a GT game...not into thugish sports.....


----------



## jcountry (Feb 28, 2016)

There are about 23 x more fans at a GT game-judging by all the shiny stands I'm seeing on TV.

This is by far the lowest attendance I have ever seen.   I think Atl is gonna lose this last race.


----------



## specialk (Feb 28, 2016)

Cheap seats are full....money seats are 50%.....infield is packed with nascar-americans.....high dollar backstretch and club one is 75% full.....


----------



## jcountry (Feb 28, 2016)

specialk said:


> Cheap seats are full....money seats are 50%.....infield is packed with nascar-americans.....high dollar backstretch and club one is 75% full.....




I am unimpressed.

I remember the whole place nearly selling out twice a year.

Long way from that.


----------



## Walker44 (Feb 28, 2016)

jcountry said:


> There are about 23 x more fans at a GT game-judging by all the shiny stands I'm seeing on TV.
> 
> This is by far the lowest attendance I have ever seen.   I think Atl is gonna lose this last race.


   So I put the TV on to see the early driver intro ect   When I noticed that the east turn seats were GONE  and they SILL cant sell the place out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Its over !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What a waste of time and property   Trump will build condos there


----------



## jcountry (Feb 28, 2016)

Walker44 said:


> So I put the TV on to see the early driver intro ect   When I noticed that the east turn seats were GONE  and they SILL cant sell the place out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Its over !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What a waste of time and property   Trump will build condos there



It is sad...

NASCAR has totally done it to themselves though.

When I first went, the cheap seats were 30 bucks.   They sold a ton of them.   People would show up and spend money on food and stuff.   Now, the "cheap" seats are close to 100.   People don't spring for that, and people who ain't there spend zero.


----------



## specialk (Feb 28, 2016)

To see a race you HAD to go to a race....now you can see it on tv ....along with ball sports .....better view....cheaper....but i still like going....my kind of people are there....we have a good time.....i actually like the empty stands....easy in....less crowded.....hardly no traffic home......


----------



## Walker44 (Feb 28, 2016)

Used to go twice a year back in the days    buddies flew in from up north to attend   we had seats in east turn row 19 for each race ------------ then they started flipping dates !  Last race was on Labor Day weekend about 3 years ago  only because a buddies son and his wife had it on a bucket list  same seats ect-------------- guess if you cut 1000 seats out you do look fuller   such a shame !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 28, 2016)

NASCAR sucks


----------



## RacinNut (Feb 28, 2016)

Reminded me of the old days at Atlanta, 150 green flag laps many times was not unusual and making green flag pit stops without a speed limit, Atlanta has never been an action track, even its orginial shape, , still the best sport going with the best fans,,,,Go#48!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 28, 2016)

Atlanta is a good track to watch a race. I was there back in 64 and I think 7 cars finished the race. Fastback Freddie won it with one of the new 7000 rpm kit Ford motors.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 28, 2016)

Ford came out with that motor as an answer to the Chrysler Hemi that took the first 3 spots in the Daytona 500 year.


----------



## jcountry (Feb 29, 2016)

I would be surprised if there is an Atlanta race in a couple of years.

I know someone who used to own a penthouse condo there.   He sold it.   Said he is worried about them losing the race altogether.  And he knows people.

Looks like they were selling this one hard.   I was told that some of the seats were actually around 40 bucks-and they were offering a refund if the race was rained out.  (I have never heard of that before.)

Unless they bring the night race back (which had far better attendance,) I think Atlanta will soon be off the schedule.  The attendance for the spring race is now officially pathetic.

And that had to be the most boring race I have ever tried to watch.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 29, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> NASCAR sucks



This^^^



RacinNut said:


> Reminded me of the old days at Atlanta, 150 green flag laps many times was not unusual and making green flag pit stops without a speed limit, Atlanta has never been an action track, even its orginial shape, , still the best sport going with the best fans,,,,Go#48!!!



to funny

I would rather watch a BMX race between two turtles....


----------



## skeeter24 (Feb 29, 2016)

jcountry said:


> It is sad...
> 
> 
> 
> When I first went, the cheap seats were 30 bucks.   They sold a ton of them.   People would show up and spend money on food and stuff.   Now, the "cheap" seats are close to 100.   People don't spring for that, and people who ain't there spend zero.



If you are going to speak please do so intelligently.  There were lots of seats available for this race at $39 dollars and children were half of that price.  These seats are much better than the east turn and backstretch seats that were the cheap ones in the past.  Your statement above it totally false. 

The lack of fans has nothing to do with ticket price it has to do with the product on the track.


----------



## skeeter24 (Feb 29, 2016)

jcountry said:


> I know someone who used to own a penthouse condo there.   He sold it.   Said he is worried about them losing the race altogether.  And he knows people.
> 
> And that had to be the most boring race I have ever tried to watch.



I have a friend, who knows a guy, who used to know someone........blah, blah, blah

Not sure what it looked like on TV but I thought it was great in person.  There were some great 3 and 4 car battles around the track for most of the race.  The cars were much more difficult to drive as was evident by them slipping and sliding all over the track rather than just being glued to one line.

This may not be the answer to Nascar's problem but it is a step in the right direction, IMO.

Post race interview with Dale Jr. was telling as well.  He was very excited and related racing to what went on in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 29, 2016)

skeeter24 said:


> I have a friend, who knows a guy, who used to know someone........blah, blah, blah
> 
> Not sure what it looked like on TV but I thought it was great in person.  There were some great 3 and 4 car battles around the track for most of the race.  The cars were much more difficult to drive as was evident by them slipping and sliding all over the track rather than just being glued to one line.
> 
> ...



step in the what......yea right,there is no fixing the isuue suckcar has

Dale Jr. would say what ever needs to be said to make the sport look good. He does not have the nads that his daddy had.

nascar = suckcar 

what once was a fav. past time on Sundays is not even thought about any more.


----------



## riprap (Feb 29, 2016)

I think the problem with NASCAR's attendance is there is just more to do on a Sunday afternoon than watch a race. They should make the races on a Saturday night. Then with the unfortunate event of a rain out they could race on Sunday. I recorded the race and watched it in 20 minutes. The most entertaining thing was the nit picky ruling on Matt kenseth that ruined his chances of winning. I'm glad I was able to make good use of time building a play house for my kids and enjoying the outdoors. I know football sells out during the day, but the games most people want to watch are at night. Look at a baseball game on a pretty Sunday afternoon. Not a lot of people there.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 29, 2016)

riprap said:


> I think the problem with NASCAR's attendance is there is just more to do on a Sunday afternoon than watch a race. They should make the races on a Saturday night. Then with the unfortunate event of a rain out they could race on Sunday. I recorded the race and watched it in 20 minutes. The most entertaining thing was the nit picky ruling on Matt kenseth that ruined his chances of winning. I'm glad I was able to make good use of time building a play house for my kids and enjoying the outdoors. I know football sells out during the day, but the games most people want to watch are at night. Look at a baseball game on a pretty Sunday afternoon. Not a lot of people there.




was saying that for years when I was a fan.....


----------



## jcountry (Feb 29, 2016)

skeeter24 said:


> I have a friend, who knows a guy, who used to know someone........blah, blah, blah
> 
> Not sure what it looked like on TV but I thought it was great in person.  There were some great 3 and 4 car battles around the track for most of the race.  The cars were much more difficult to drive as was evident by them slipping and sliding all over the track rather than just being glued to one line.
> 
> ...




Glad you enjoyed it.

Unfortunately, about 100K people agreed with me and didn't give enough of a toot to show up like they used to.

That track has some problems.   And yes, my friend does know the track owner.  And yes, he really did own a 600K condo there.

I think he was smart to sell.   Maybe they will do a few more races there, but when it comes down to coughing up $$$$ for a track resurface, I don't see that happening unless an attendance miracle occurs. 

And blah and blah and blah.....  Those really were empty seats-and a whole lot of them.   (At a track that was almost full for two races a year.)


----------



## jcountry (Feb 29, 2016)

riprap said:


> I think the problem with NASCAR's attendance is there is just more to do on a Sunday afternoon than watch a race. They should make the races on a Saturday night. Then with the unfortunate event of a rain out they could race on Sunday. I recorded the race and watched it in 20 minutes. The most entertaining thing was the nit picky ruling on Matt kenseth that ruined his chances of winning. I'm glad I was able to make good use of time building a play house for my kids and enjoying the outdoors. I know football sells out during the day, but the games most people want to watch are at night. Look at a baseball game on a pretty Sunday afternoon. Not a lot of people there.



The night race was definitely a bigger draw.  That is a good track for a night race.  I like the idea of a Saturday night deal.   That would probably help a good bit.

I do disagree a bit about Sunday afternoon.   The spring and fall races always were on Sunday afternoons.  And they were practically full.   Part of the problem is NASCAR's plummeting popularity.    They used to sell out Bristol every race-for decades.    No anymore. 

There are some big structural issues:
1-They REALLY need independent officiating.   The part where they call up France to see when they throw a caution or when they impose a real heavy penalty on one guy or a nothing penalty on another guy is just dirty.
2-They have GOT to race in the rain.   Cancelling or postponing races just so that all the fans can get in their cars and drive home (in the rain) is so unacceptable.   The busch series has done several races in the rain-and they were good.
3-They have to stop chasing ratings by changing the rules so much.   Every season they change the rules wildly.  They really should just leave stuff alone.  Most sports have some rules changes from season to season, but NASCAR's are so deep and dramatic that one Chase winner really can't be compared to another-the rules vary so widely.

Obviously, I'm not the fan I once was.  I used to be pretty into it.....   The sport is changing-and I don't like most of the changes.   Especially the officiating thing.   That is crazy....  It's like calling up the team owners on every NFL penalty to see what they think.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 29, 2016)

When I was right out of hs me and some friends went to the race down there. The whole backstretch bleachers were sold out and every seat was sold or so it looked. Now I see these tracks taking away all these stands. I really think nascar needs to do more road track racing AND rain racing..kinda like f1. F1 cars race in about any weather and honestly the racing is way more exciting than going in a circle for 3 hours.


----------



## chocolate dog (Feb 29, 2016)

wahhhhhhh

Bunch of dang whiners 

Never ceases to amaze me anytime Nascar is brought up here all the little whiney babies come crawling out of their holes.

Turn the channel, dont watch. Whatever floats your boat but stop your whining.   You look like a 10 year old school girl \

We dont CARE if you think Nascar sucks!  We dont CARE that you no longer watch it!     On a bad day, they still sell more tickets than most football games so put that in your pipes and smoke on it!


----------



## marknga (Feb 29, 2016)

I was there yesterday. Have been close to 50 or more races there over the years. Couldn't have asked for a better weather day. Perfect. I figured the walkup sales would be thru the roof but it was disheartening to see all the empty seats around us. I enjoyed the race, there was racing all over the track, not bunched up at the front but racing for position thru the field.
What can be done to address the attendance? I don't know... interest waned when race fan's pocketbooks did. Alot of them found other interest and haven't come back. 
I had a good time yesterday.  Always love the smell of racing fuel and burning rubber.


----------



## chocolate dog (Feb 29, 2016)

GO HMS!    1st 2nd and 8th!


----------



## skeeter24 (Feb 29, 2016)

jcountry said:


> 2-They have GOT to race in the rain.   Cancelling or postponing races just so that all the fans can get in their cars and drive home (in the rain) is so unacceptable.   The busch series has done several races in the rain-and they were good.



Racing in the rain on anything except a flat track or road course is not a viable option.

The two races on the road course in Montreal were cool for about the first 3 laps and then it was nothing but crap. Tiptoeing around the track at greatly reduced speeds is not my idea of racing


----------



## chocolate dog (Feb 29, 2016)

skeeter24 said:


> Racing in the rain on anything except a flat track or road course is not a viable option.
> 
> The two races on the road course in Montreal were cool for about the first 3 laps and then it was nothing but crap. Tiptoeing around the track at greatly reduced speeds is not my idea of racing



You cant bring logic into discussion with these negative nellies.    All they want to do is cry and try and ruin for others.


----------



## chocolate dog (Feb 29, 2016)

nickel back said:


> step in the what......yea right,there is no fixing the isuue suckcar has
> 
> Dale Jr. would say what ever needs to be said to make the sport look good. He does not have the nads that his daddy had.
> 
> ...



We got that the first 1000 times you said it.

you = broken record


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 29, 2016)

chocolate dog said:


> Turn the channel, dont watch.



That's Nascar's problem.  Too many people have chosen to turn the channel, not watch, and not buy tickets.


----------



## riprap (Feb 29, 2016)

marknga said:


> I was there yesterday. Have been close to 50 or more races there over the years. Couldn't have asked for a better weather day. Perfect. I figured the walkup sales would be thru the roof but it was disheartening to see all the empty seats around us. I enjoyed the race, there was racing all over the track, not bunched up at the front but racing for position thru the field.
> What can be done to address the attendance? I don't know... interest waned when race fan's pocketbooks did. Alot of them found other interest and haven't come back.
> I had a good time yesterday.  Always love the smell of racing fuel and burning rubber.


Good honest answer. Glad you had a good time. Racing isn't for everyone. If they are not racing door handle to door handle or wrecking every lap a lot of people don't watch it. They need to be entertained. Following the developments during the race takes too much effort. Sadly I think NASCAR tries to cater to that kind of fan. You can't make somebody like something.


----------



## riprap (Feb 29, 2016)

chocolate dog said:


> You cant bring logic into discussion with these negative nellies.    All they want to do is cry and try and ruin for others.



Did you watch or just check the highlights like most NASCAR fans these days? They subscribe to Sirius radio to catch all the NASCAR soap opera during the week and then don't even watch the action on Sunday.


----------



## chocolate dog (Feb 29, 2016)

riprap said:


> Did you watch or just check the highlights like most NASCAR fans these days? They subscribe to Sirius radio to catch all the NASCAR soap opera during the week and then don't even watch the action on Sunday.



I watched about the first 50 laps and about the last 20 laps since you asked.   I had other things to do yesterday which I find is the case on most Sundays now.    Sorry but I dont have the Nascar channel on my Sirius subscription.    Im more of a 29.95 for 6 months subscriber and that channel aint part of the lineup.  

Not the fan I use to be.   I use to attend 3-4 races a year, never miss practice, qualifying or even one lap of racing on Sundays.   I havent been to a race in 6 years and cant really remember the last race i watched in its entirety on tv. I agree that the product itself has changed but I dont get on a message forum to cry and whine about it like most of you do.

Your grand daddys Nascar is history.     It aint coming back


----------



## nickel back (Feb 29, 2016)

chocolate dog said:


> We got that the first 1000 times you said it.
> 
> you = broken record



lets make it 1001

nascar= suckcar


----------



## jcountry (Feb 29, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> When I was right out of hs me and some friends went to the race down there. The whole backstretch bleachers were sold out and every seat was sold or so it looked. Now I see these tracks taking away all these stands. I really think nascar needs to do more road track racing AND rain racing..kinda like f1. F1 cars race in about any weather and honestly the racing is way more exciting than going in a circle for 3 hours.



Yep-

There have been a few rain races.   I saw one on TV at Watkins Glen a couple years back-and it was really good.   Sure, there were a few wrecks, but nothing crazy.   They put a wiper on the cars and rain tires and they did just fine.   

It was far more entertaining than watching everyone go home and the channel turn to infomercials.


----------



## chocolate dog (Feb 29, 2016)

jcountry said:


> And yes, he really did own a 600K condo there.



Billy Ballew?


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 29, 2016)

Some folks just can't be made happy. Left my house at 6 a.m., parked at the track at 10:30, had a beer. Made the trek to our seats by around noon. Watched a not so spectacular race with my 22 year old son, who bought us tickets for Christmas, so we could go together. Got a hotel for the night, and just got home about an hour ago. I have no idea what all the fuss is about. I got to spend 30 hours with my adult son, which I never get to do. All the rest is just icing.


----------



## skeeter24 (Feb 29, 2016)

jcountry said:


> Yep-
> 
> I saw one on TV at Watkins Glen a couple years back-and it was really good.



No you didn't.  Nascar has run in the rain 3 times in the top 3 driving series and all 3 times in what was Nationwide Series.  2008 and 2009 in Montreal and 2014 at Road America.  They have never run in the rain at Watkins Glen.

Look at the average speed of those races, the fogging of windshields in the car, etc.  Just not an exciting product in a sport where most fans are already complaining that the product is not exciting.

I used to go to 8-9 races a year.  Having kids with activities and quality of the product has reduced that to only 3 or 4 a year now.  I have been to many races when it rained and they ran on Monday.  As a fan that had over a thousand dollars tied up in tickets, gas, campground or hotel accomodations, beer money, etc I would have felt cheated if they ran in the rain at a fraction of the speed and competition level.  Not to mention that sitting out in the pouring rain is not my idea of fun as a fan.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 29, 2016)

I would rather see some real true RACING not just going in a circle for hours. So what if they are averaging 75mph if its good close racing with some beatin and bangin. If they raced in the rain on a road course about 75% of the field wouldn't be racing anyhow bec theres only a handful of real skilled drivers out there.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 29, 2016)

skeeter24 said:


> No you didn't.  Nascar has run in the rain 3 times in the top 3 driving series and all 3 times in what was Nationwide Series.  2008 and 2009 in Montreal and 2014 at Road America.  They have never run in the rain at Watkins Glen.
> 
> Look at the average speed of those races, the fogging of windshields in the car, etc.  Just not an exciting product in a sport where most fans are already complaining that the product is not exciting.
> 
> I used to go to 8-9 races a year.  Having kids with activities and quality of the product has reduced that to only 3 or 4 a year now.  I have been to many races when it rained and they ran on Monday.  As a fan that had over a thousand dollars tied up in tickets, gas, campground or hotel accomodations, beer money, etc I would have felt cheated if they ran in the rain at a fraction of the speed and competition level.  Not to mention that sitting out in the pouring rain is not my idea of fun as a fan.



So, if you spent thousands of dollars for a race, would you feel cheated if they ended the race after the half point due to rain? And ran 40 or more of those laps under caution trying to dry the track?

Sorry, I've spent thousands going to races and in Atlanta, I've seen everything from ice to rain on race weekend.

I don't agree with running in the rain unless it was a short track. Put lights at all the tracks and run on Saturday nights. Lights would give the fan a lot more opportunities if bad weather showed up.


----------



## riprap (Feb 29, 2016)

Has anyone ever been on I-285 in the rain? When it's real heavy you can barely see the car in front of you. Watching the race from the grandstands would be like watching that Bears/Eagles fog game back in the late 80s.


----------



## skeeter24 (Mar 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, if you spent thousands of dollars for a race, would you feel cheated if they ended the race after the half point due to rain? And ran 40 or more of those laps under caution trying to dry the track?



Sure you feel a little cheated but that is part of the deal and have had that happen to me many times.  I would rather some green flag racing in dry conditions than a full race in the rain.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 1, 2016)

riprap said:


> Has anyone ever been on I-285 in the rain? .



I stay away from 285 unless it's around 4:30 in the morning and I'm cutting through to 75 heading to Florida.. 

285 is the largest Nascar track on the circuit!


----------



## specialk (Mar 1, 2016)

skeeter24 said:


> Sure you feel a little cheated but that is part of the deal and have had that happen to me many times.  I would rather some green flag racing in dry conditions than a full race in the rain.



same here....I always plan Monday off as well when I plan a nascar event.....either to watch the race....or nurse a hangover

I've been in dega with tornado sirens going off, I'm sure you have too......I've sit in the stands wearing ponchos in the pouring rain....no fun....


----------



## specialk (Mar 1, 2016)

pics......


----------



## specialk (Mar 1, 2016)

pics.....


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Mar 2, 2016)

we had gret time at track fri n sat. Missed sun was on the ball field that time of year but have been to many races there on sunday. Some foot ball games are good real close games some are not. Same with racing. Some are close some not. I will always be a race fan. Close finish or not I still like racing and I am a fan of the sport. I liked what DW said at end of race on tv when aric was on fire. DW said 'I seen fire and I seen rain at this place' I think he does good in the boothe. I know a lot folks don't like him but I do.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2016)

I saw a fire in the infield up there one year. Burnt up my Friends Charger.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2016)

Race gas, horsepower, rubberburning, wheelie toting, mud slinging, sled pullin = good times. You either live it, love it, or you dont.


----------



## bigdaddyga (Mar 10, 2016)

I hated it. It was awful. Hot, people were smokin' and drankin' that debil juice. Hoot'n and holler'n n such. Seems like no one got the memo about cuttin the back part of there harr off. it was long in the back and short in the front. They all had on these leather coats with iron on patches with numbers on them. I jes didnt understand. I tell ya, it was a bunch of rednecks fer sher. And they all got to standin up on every lap and hollerin "JUUUUNE-YERRRR!" I reckon that's one of the fellers drivin the car.


----------



## specialk (Mar 10, 2016)

bigdaddyga said:


> I hated it. It was awful. Hot, people were smokin' and drankin' that debil juice. Hoot'n and holler'n n such. Seems like no one got the memo about cuttin the back part of there harr off. it was long in the back and short in the front. They all had on these leather coats with iron on patches with numbers on them. I jes didnt understand. I tell ya, it was a bunch of rednecks fer sher. And they all got to standin up on every lap and hollerin "JUUUUNE-YERRRR!" I reckon that's one of the fellers drivin the car.





that reminded me of the andy Griffith ''what it was, was football'' skit!!


----------

